# My 2008 Sentra Ser



## SentraSer517 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello guys,
I recently purchased my 2008 Sentra Ser about 2 months ago. So far i have raced An Infiniti FX35 with CAI and Exhaust and i beat it by 2 car legnths, a mercedes e350 i beat it to 60 then it smoked me, also an acura tl which i was tied with. The thing is i just tested my car 0-60 in Drive not Low or Manual mode and i got 7.5 which isnt that fast i launched it at 3000, usually when i race i throw it on L and gun it i dont launch. I was wondering that how come i was able to beat other cars that have way more power? And what is a good way to launch my car, is my car quicker in L or D or Manual mode.

Thanks Guys


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

hopefully you are talking about at the track  street racing ftl.
moving to correct section


----------



## LucinoSR20 (Aug 30, 2005)

yah take it to the track kid... also cvt is ftl as well. Your going to grenade that damn thing son! You should have got the 6 speed.


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

Amen to 6 speeds!!


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Wait you raced a FX35? the infinity? that SUV why would anyone race that if its the SUV. And i love me a nice sentra dont mess it up in the street take it to the track...... the car would be faster when you learn how to drive it properly good luck buddy I love me a sentra take care


----------



## SentraSer517 (Apr 24, 2008)

i love my sentra too, i recently got a ti-c exhaust on it damb it sounds greattt. Well the guy in the FX, was making fun of my new sentra tellin me its a piece of shit. So when i smoked him off the line, he shut up , he stopped braggin. Its a great car.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Put a turbo on it then you'll be able to play with the big boys with big engines.


----------

